# Opinions please



## sancho (Nov 25, 2009)

I already have the dog, and will not think any less of him, but just out of curiosity, really, wouldn't mind some thoughts regarding his pedigree.

Mom:
Tyra Vom True Haus pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Dad:
SG Karo Anrebri pedigree information - German shepherd dog

I think my boy is pretty good, does what I ask of him, but I know he's capable of much more...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice pedigree with some very nice dogs, I like the anrebi dogs.

Getting into specifics I'd ask cliff here on the board, he knows much more about lines and specific dogs than I ever will


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sancho,
I will give you the general information I know, if you want specifics you can pm me.
Generally, your dog has a very strong working pedigree with a good mixture of Czech, DDR, and West workinglines.
I will give you first names in this post and it is up to you to go back and connect the dots.
Father, Karo Anrebri, the Anrebri dogs in general are a Czeck kennel known for producing working dogs with very solid nerve and excellent structure. Not the hardest of lines by any means but a very biddable line that produces excellent all around dogs. Now Karo's mother Emilka is an Anrebri dog out of Frankie Anrebri. Frankie is one of the nicest outward expressions of a German Shepherd in the past 25 years both physically and mentally. Very very excellent structure and very high working ability. Emilka's mother goes back to Ingo who was linebred 4-5 on Held v Ritterberg(another exceptional complete dog that was V rated in conformation, was known for producing police and top working lines, and also produced a Seigren, National champion, in conformation) and the top side of Ingo goes through Titus z PS to get to Held. Titus is considered an immortal in Slovak circles.
On the top side of Karo you have Ellute who along with Eros and other littermates is one of the most successful top competition sport breedings of recent times. Ellute is out of Tom Leedalhof who was WUSV world champion and Tom was out of Querry who was a 4 times particpant in the WUSV competition. The father's side of Karo is sport breeding to the very highest level. A lot of prey drive and good nerve usually goes with these dogs.
The mother Tyra will probably have more influence on your pup than the father as she is linebred 5-4,4 on Lord v Gleisdreick. Lord was one of the immortal dogs in DDR history. He along with Held v Ritterberg are DDR royal blood and both of them come from Ingo v Rudigen, so how great do you think he was?:hug: Lord was 3x national Sch champion of East Germany and was known for his propensity to improve hips, and impart good hunt/tracking drive to his progeny. Lord was one of the great trackers of alltime. If I'm not mistaken he was tracked 18 time as a Sch 3 and achieved 15 perfect scores of 100. His son Alk, who was a National police champion here in the states has also scored a 100 pts in tracking in a National competition. Lord was also prone to producing good active aggression, and heads without a black mask.(I think you can see that in Tyra also). Tyra's father Ashly was a police dog(good active aggression), who came through Honza , a great Czech competition dog. Honza was out of Car who was known for producing dogs with an incredible aptitude for working and very biddable dogs.Ashly's mother is a daughter of the legendary Tom z PS. A police dog in Czech Republic who produced great working dogs and strong active aggression from his father Cordon au Sat. 
Tyra's mother Sankt was a daughter of the great dog Pirol, owned by Gary Hanrahan, and a top national and internation sch competitor. Pirol's courage test in the protection part of his sch routine was breathtaking. He came so hard and fast, that everyone at a trial would stop what they were doing to witness his long bite. Even at eight when he was retiring at the nationals, people wanted to see one last explosion of the train coming down the field. Pirol goes back to Nessel, a dog known for producing both great sport dogs and great police dogs. Very high drives and good nerves, though Nessel could give you sharpness also.
This is a general picture of some of the influences with in your pedigree. Most of these lines I am familar with firsthand as these are lines that I also use and breed.
Hope this helped.


----------



## sancho (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, Cliffson, thank you for taking the time to write that _very_ detailed reply. I certainly wasn't expecting anyone to go that in depth- I most definitely appreciate it. I am aware that some of the lineage is/was quite accomplished, but am not really all that experienced with the details. 

having met both mother and father, yes, as is usual, the mother likely had more influence on the pup- he was mean when I first brough him home. We've gotten pasat that, though. The father does seem pretty rock solid, which is what I'd like my pup to grow into. He's still a ball of energy, but at least he's happy and eager.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Cliff, what an incredibly detailed and helpful post. I saved it to my DDR folder for future reference. I also wanted to ask you, for a long time, is it possible that you give me your thoughts on my dog's pedigree as well? I'm learning about the individual dogs in it but I do not have the skills to put everything together. I would much appreciate it! Sorry I'm hijacking the thread.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

sancho said:


> he was mean when I first brough him home. We've gotten pasat that, though..


How old was he when you got him home, and what do you mean by "he was mean" 

But glad it is all better now!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with Jakoda. Very nice!!


----------



## sancho (Nov 25, 2009)

GSD07 said:


> Cliff, what an incredibly detailed and helpful post. I saved it to my DDR folder for future reference. I also wanted to ask you, for a long time, is it possible that you give me your thoughts on my dog's pedigree as well? I'm learning about the individual dogs in it but I do not have the skills to put everything together. I would much appreciate it! Sorry I'm hijacking the thread.


No problem!



Castlemaid said:


> How old was he when you got him home, and what do you mean by "he was mean"
> 
> But glad it is all better now!


I brought him home at about 12 weeks and he had dog agression issues that weren't present at the breeder's (although, he would lunge and bark at people occassionally, too.) The mom has a little "edge" to her, which is what I meant to infer rubbed off on him. I didn't mean it negatively, more sarcastically; if Cliff (or anyone else, for that matter) were famliar with the mother, they would know what I meant. She's just a serious dog, glad mine is more playful.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, I see what you mean. Sounds like it was a socialization issue. 

The reason I asked is that is that some puppies can be very nippy and bitey, and people label them as agressive, when they are just playing. 

If the mother had a bit of an edge to her, be sure to socialize the pants off your boy! Looks like he will keep you on your toes!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Cliff, I always look forward to reading your posts. They are always so informational and interesting. Thanks for giving all that detail.

Sounds like you got yourself a great dog. Are you planning on doing any sport with him?


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

*Sancho* welcome to the board. 

Thanks for the quick lesson on the dogs Cliff. I have a pup from the fathers side of the family, Ellute is my pups grandfather. Wum von der Adelegg is the father of my pup and he is also v rated.


----------



## sancho (Nov 25, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Oh, I see what you mean. Sounds like it was a socialization issue.
> 
> The reason I asked is that is that some puppies can be very nippy and bitey, and people label them as agressive, when they are just playing.
> 
> If the mother had a bit of an edge to her, be sure to socialize the pants off your boy! Looks like he will keep you on your toes!


No, I know the difference between playing. He still likes to play rough like that; don't see him outgrowing that anytime soon. He's a little on the other extreme now- too excited when meeting new people or dogs.


elisabeth_00117 said:


> Sounds like you got yourself a great dog. Are you planning on doing any sport with him?


Not sure yet. His first job is to just be a family pet. I figure he'll need more to do, and would love to get therapy trained. I've gone to a couple schutzund training sessions, but am too busy with the kids activities to really commit properly to that. I would like to get more active with that, though. 


Andy-jr. said:


> *Sancho* welcome to the board.


Thanks for the welcome. I've been lurking for several months, and checking out some other forums as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Have you thought about agility or herding? Those are some fun activities to do with your dog too, or just do Rally/Obedience? Welcome by the way!


----------



## sancho (Nov 25, 2009)

I have thought about agility, but I know not to let them jump and stuff too early (I realize there are other aspects to that he could do.) I never really thought about herding, but that's a good idea. I really don't know what local resources there are for that, but I'll have to look into it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If you are interested in agility, this site has our very own AGILITY GODESS who you should definitely talk too - MaggieRoseLee.

Her youngest Glory has been doing agility since babyhood. 

I started Stark when he was about 6-7 months old. At this age it is about building confidence, and teaching the handler what to do.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

cliffson1 said:


> Sancho,
> I will give you the general information I know, if you want specifics you can pm me.
> Generally, your dog has a very strong working pedigree with a good mixture of Czech, DDR, and West workinglines.
> I will give you first names in this post and it is up to you to go back and connect the dots.
> ...


Not to hijack an old thread, but it still helps, Cliffson1. I'm still getting my bearings on GS lines, and this history (Very Helpful) shows up in my female's ped to some degree (Emilka, Frankie, Ingo Z Milberku, Titus, Held V Ritterberg, Ingo V Rudigen, Tom Leedalhof, and several other Anrebri dogs, and notable others in remaining quadrants). Ellute is not there but Jabina Haig is (out of Jabina Bona). Appreciate this enormously, since having dropped into this breed only a few years ago, it's hard to find much firsthand info on the historical dogs.


----------

